# Multi Discipline PE license



## Eddierizzle (Mar 1, 2011)

Since I just passed the Civil PE this past October, I was wondering if it is worth being multi-discipline certified by taking the PE again. Was contemplating taking the PE in Mechanical-Thermal and Fluids considering my main line of work involves lift stations and pumps. What are your opinions? Just to note Texas will allow me just to sign up to take it without having to submit additional SERs


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 1, 2011)

From:

http://www.ncees.org/Licensing_boards.php?...58&amp;show=all

How does your jurisdiction license engineers?

As a professional engineer, allowed to practice in his/her area(s) of competency, regardless of which discipline of the professional examination was taken for licensure

Based on this I would say don't bother taking the test again.


----------



## ironman (Mar 7, 2011)

I am working on this as well, my cross disipline is pretty radically different though so I will probably test again (if its required). I am going to try to go from chemical to electrical and get a MS in EE, the 2 disiplines are so different I dont know that I would be legally able to stamp anything EE even with the masters just from having a chemical stamp. When I called the admin person for the licenceing board they did not know either, they said it would have to go to the board. In your case, heavy mechanical vs civil I would contact the board and make sure before you stamp anything that its legal. the board will generally have one or 2 duel disipline PE's so they can weight in on your situation.


----------



## Freon (Mar 8, 2011)

I am gong thru the process now. In Texas it is easy. You just take the second exam "For record purposes". Or if you can cobble together a few years worth of experience on SERs, you can just request the Board award you a second designation. But it is only a formality.


----------



## jldavis2 (Mar 23, 2011)

My license says i'm a Professional Engineer, not a Mechanical Engineer, and certainly not a Thermal &amp; Fluids Mechanical Engineer. Similar to you not needing to take multiple depth sessions to permit you to use your license in those areas, taking the test again in a different discipline wouldn't make you any more "legal" from what i know of the process.

I believe the key is, if you have the proper level of professional on-the-job competency in a particular area, you can stamp and certify accordingly. Ultimately, only you (and/or peers) know if you have that level of competency.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2011)

jldavis2 said:


> My license says i'm a Professional Engineer, not a Mechanical Engineer, and certainly not a Thermal &amp; Fluids Mechanical Engineer. Similar to you not needing to take multiple depth sessions to permit you to use your license in those areas, taking the test again in a different discipline wouldn't make you any more "legal" from what i know of the process.
> I believe the key is, if you have the proper level of professional on-the-job competency in a particular area, you can stamp and certify accordingly. Ultimately, only you (and/or peers) know if you have that level of competency.


depends on the state


----------



## palvarez83 (Jun 5, 2011)

snick_PE said:


> jldavis2 said:
> 
> 
> > My license says i'm a Professional Engineer, not a Mechanical Engineer, and certainly not a Thermal &amp; Fluids Mechanical Engineer. Similar to you not needing to take multiple depth sessions to permit you to use your license in those areas, taking the test again in a different discipline wouldn't make you any more "legal" from what i know of the process.
> ...


Sure does! Each state has it's own rules. I think in Washington when you are licensed in one, you can practice in whatever you are competent in. In California for example, a civil engineer, can practice civil, mechanical, electrical, and structural (as long as it is not k-14 schools, or critical facilities such as hospitals). I'm a Mechanical PE in CA since January 2010. In April 2008 I sat for the Electrical Power exam an still awaiting results.


----------

